# Glass eyes in AQHA?



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Colors are color, just because a QH has a less expressed color doesn't necessarily mean it doesn't have color. Point being, there are several "non-color" breeds that occasionally have a crop out in color because they do carry some of the genes for color (thought typically not all, and typically very subdued. Any blaze/stocking/whatever is color if you think of it)

Your horse probably has splash.

As far as frowned upon I don't know. If they're registered, they're registered, unless you're planning on showing in hand or something.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't see anything in the AQHA rulebook about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think like 20 years ago it used to be. I always heard stories about how "colorful" QH's would be culled or not registered and eventually they became APHA horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Extensive splash









Classic splash









Minimal splash









You can see how minimal splash does not at all look like a pinto, hence it could very well be registered QH and no one would think twice, and QHs DO have that gene as do many "non-color" breeds (Arabians come to mind), just if they show too much they shrug and say "nope, Paint" lol.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

In cutting it is desired (from what I herd) because it gives them a more "wild eyed" look and adds to their expression.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I found a lot of stuff about "excessive white" and how they could require an inspection and DNA testing but nothing about blue or parti-colored eyes. I suspect that's something that would be up to a judge's discretion when showing halter.










Colonels Smoking Gun, my favorite QH stallion, dual reg'd APHA, and glass eyes didn't hurt him a bit. :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> In cutting it is desired (from what I herd) because it gives them a more "wild eyed" look and adds to their expression.


Interesting.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry I was confused on glass eyes I thought it was a white ring around the eye, not a blue eye -_-'.
Some horses have this "wide eyed" look and this what I was talking about.









My bad -_-'


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh ok, that might count too lol.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I want to say the wide eyed look is a sabino trait. Are blue eyes a splash and sabino trait or just splash?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> Sorry I was confused on glass eyes I thought it was a white ring around the eye, not a blue eye -_-'.
> Some horses have this "wide eyed" look and this what I was talking about.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what they call that in other breeds, but in Arabians it's called a Human Eye and is very much not desired, in fact is considered a serious fault. I don't think other breeds are so strict though.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> I want to say the wide eyed look is a sabino trait. Are blue eyes a splash and sabino trait or just splash?


No idea. Horses with the leopard gene have it but that's not quite the same. You don't see it often in non-leopards.

I don't think it's know for sure. Frame and splash are the theorized patterns. Some colors, sometimes if there is white around the eye (usually frame or splash)

This seems relatively accurate:
Blue Eyes in horses by JNFerrigno on deviantART


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Frame and splash white cause blue eyes. Both of these white patterns are in quarter horses and paints/pinto's. These patterns are more common in quater horses than people realize because they don't always express loudly. There's nothing bad IMO at least about having a QH with blue eyes. I think it's just mostly up to personal preference. Blue eyes don't make them less QH.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> This seems relatively accurate:
> Blue Eyes in horses by JNFerrigno on deviantART


This article is a little out of date.

This site is kept up to date.

http://colorgenetics.info/equine/white-patterns-horses

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If the horse has a blue eye. It could be due to a frame or splash pattern. 

If you ever plan to breed the horse...make sure that you test for OLWS. If your not familiar with it, research it. Too many people end up with dead foals due to lack of knowledge regarding Lethal White.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> This article is a little out of date.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Shrug, just skimmed it looking for the basic facts. I know it said "splash test is being designed" which is a very recent thing.. I'll go check the date.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Shrug, just skimmed it looking for the basic facts. I know it said "splash test is being designed" which is a very recent thing.. I'll go check the date.


Three years old 2011
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Didn't notice any blatantly wrong information, but thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

The white around their eye that makes them have that 'wide eyed' look is called scelra, if I'm not mistaken. I might have spelled it wrong. I've seen some QH's with it, and I know it's a big appy trait.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Didn't notice any blatantly wrong information, but thanks for pointing it out.


Nothing too bad just some little things. 3 years can be a lot when it comes to science.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Drifting said:


> The white around their eye that makes them have that 'wide eyed' look is called scelra, if I'm not mistaken. I might have spelled it wrong. I've seen some QH's with it, and I know it's a big appy trait.


It's not just an appy thing though. It pops up in almost all breeds, it just happens to be more common in appys.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

My Paint mare has the white ring around one of her eyes. I don't like it because it does make her look freaked out all the time.


----------

